# Diawa interline surf rods ?



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Diawa Interline Surf rods are not el cheapos. A friend of mine found an Diawa interline boat rod, it was only around 6' long. It was wrapped up in a mess of seaweed, and a level wind still attached. I got to see this set up but not witness it perform. It had on it maybe 20# mono. Most of the writting on rod and reel was scoured away by the surf. My friend did little to it, prior to casting this rig. His says he's certain w/ the 6oz. lead that he's used, that he was getting at least foot ball field in distance. Even at 2/3s of that distance that's impressive for a 6' boat rod and levelwind found on the beach. Sooo ...i started looking at these things. Of course Diawa claims it's interline surf rods of all styles cast further then their guided predesesors, not to mention, many come with a premium price tag and a lifetime limited warranty. Anybody have anything to say about this interline stuff? Any experience in the field or surf with these new fangeled objects. Thanks in advance.

http://www.daiwa.com/Rod/interline.aspx


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

they do cast well but they come with drawbacks.
they are a pain to re-string.
they collect snot grass.
they get clogged easy.
just don't see the advantage over a nice rod with guides.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Got to agree with FB


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

6oz @ 100m with a 6' rod? lol


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

with 20# mono and a levelwind!
very very impressive


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> they do cast well but they come with drawbacks.
> they are a pain to re-string.
> they collect snot grass.
> they get clogged easy.
> just don't see the advantage over a nice rod with guides.


yeah...even if they came with devices for cleaning and restringing...it would be a bother for sure. As for casting i have a hard time thinking they would cast further, do to the continual friction inside the pole.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> 6oz @ 100m with a 6' rod? lol


Well you know how we all can over guesstimate and maybe even exagerate when tossing over water. But yeah i thought the same when he told me.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> with 20# mono and a levelwind!
> very very impressive


Funny thing...i got the Paul Harvey on that rod the other day. My friend traded it for a truck load of rough cut, with out the reel, to a charter boat skipper that has a few 8' ers on his boat already. I was hoping to see it in action or even give it a try with one of my reels...owell. I guess the rod found it's rightfull place.


----------

